# 2012 Chevy Cruze Transmission question



## emmamcclendon (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi, I have a 2012 Cruze LT, I'm aware my transmisson is a 6T40. I came across a 2008 trans from someone local to me, from what I can find it's either a 6T30, or a 6T40. but I cant tell which it is and the owner doesn't know. If anyone could help me that would be great. or if the 6T30 will fit into my 2012, I don't know the difference. Online hasn't been much help. Thank you. Also how difficult is the removal on these trans?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

What vehicle is the trans out of? What country is the trans and the Cruze from? Why do you want to put an older trans in the car?

[h=1]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Moved to GEN I Service issues


----------



## emmamcclendon (Jun 15, 2018)

It's out of a 2008 Cruze, I just want to know that it will fit. My transmission went out and I cant seem to find a replacement other then that one.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Where are you located?

The Cruze didn't exist in N America until 2011. 2011 and earlier 6T40's will not work in a 2012+; the transmission was updated for 2012. However, 2012-2016 (Limited) automatics will work.


----------

